# Coyote baiting



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Havent personally baited yotes, but have hunted at night over bait from a friends baiting. My query is yotes will come into bait most anytime I'm sure, but what are their preferred times for visiting a carcass or bait? And do you try to bait close to cover or use the bait further out to draw them in the open--and why?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never baited for them but would assume that they would come as soon as they smell see or hear it. They will certainly be more cautious at some times than others though.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks YD, going to try some people food! A big fat rotisserie whole chicken, hanging low but off the ground . Never know till i try, will try it this Sunday though and report here unless the weather doesnt cooperate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope you're gonna take first crack at that chicken before you hang him out to dry.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*A22 lots of guys bait coyotes here in the U.P.-------Feb and March best months for baiting here cause their real hungry----Farmers with dead cow pits are sure spots-any time of the year--Baiting works good--some friends shot 61 yotes { 3 hunters] last winter---28 from one bait station alone--another group of 3 -shot 54----best time day light to 10 am----and 8pm to 1am-but they show up almost any time----One time I shot 3 at high noon----last winter I shot 3----12 am to 1 am---sb---p.s.---best bait beaver , fish--Deer---frozen carcass---Hot weather I don't Know---*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thx SB, fish gives me ideas, lakes everywhere where I hunt. Does it matter if the meat/carcass etc.. is rotten or decomposing? Thinking about a trick my cousin uses to bream (for the yankess--bluegill







) fish a spot. He takes a chicken and puts it in a potato sack the plastic red kind with little square openings, and ties it up in a branch overhanging water thats not too deep and the water is calm vs current. What happens is the flies lay eggs and then come the maggots, which in turn fall through the holes in the potato sack and randomly "chum" the water. Days later he eases within pole range and drops in a cricket or worm on a hook and voila`! Was wondering if something along this angle could be used on coyote, but hang it just out of reach, or maybe do two, leave one as slightly accessible and the other a tease.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*A-22 Don't know about baiting coyotes that way---but it works great for Brook trout on Beaver Ponds------real rotten bait and maggets-coyotes mite-maybe stop and take a look thats about it, We get them feeding heavy on the bait before shooting them---Don't know if warm weather baiting would work------sb*


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

what is a rutine for baiting? do u set it out when u want to hunt? or do u set it there a few days in advance?


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Never baited on purpose but have had coyotes come into camp looking for hotdogs we pan cooked over the campfire. They came in during the night and circled camp 100 yrds out until I ran them off at 10 am. We were lucky no bears came in...

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## CamdenOutdoors (Jan 24, 2012)

Got some that just came in on a two day old rabbit carcass I popped. All I did was took an axe to it in the guts and set the game cam up. Next day... No rabbit, 2 sets of tracks, and no pics cause my cam was set too high(doh!). Do watch for bears tho. Not sure where ur huntin but here in fla black bears are sure to come in too. Got a nice pic of his/her hind end getting into the tripe I set out...

-Camden


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

no bears in SE NE lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I found a deer carcass a few weeks ago, after the yotes found it. Enough was left for me to drag off to a spot I can view from a deer blind. Only about a quarter of it was left a few days ago, so I set it in a small white pine about 3 - 4 feet off the ground. When I checked for tracks this morning, after a fresh snow, tracks all over the place. 

My friend, Joe and I are going to hide and watch tomorrow just before dawn. I'm taking a Browning BAR with an Aimpoint Hunter optic fed with some 110-grain V-Max loads. Since we will be hunting at first light, I won't have to tote no stinkin' rimfire. Far from it!

I'm taking the FoxPro and Lone Howler decoy, too, in case they need an invitation. Love this stuff!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i use dead cows and roadkill. the bigger the bait the more coyotes you will kill. i save the small freezer sized stuff for bear baits.


----------



## 870guy (Feb 21, 2012)

While I know its not a conventional bait for coyote, I was deer hunting at a friends bait pile of sweet potatoes. Around 4 pm a coyote showd up from straight in front of me. I couldn't get a shot at the time and he moved off to my left, about 20 mins later he showed up right under me without a sound, once again he slipd by with out offering me a shot. Another 30 mins goes by and I see him again comin in. This time I was ready and got an arrow in em. That coyote was hunting the bait pile just like I was. Every time he showd up he came from a different angle. Even ate a sweet potato rite before I killed him. Always be ready even when deer huntn. Your not the only one huntn ur pile if u bait


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

So how do you secure the bait so the yotes don't run off with it? I'm thinking of picking up some road kill Thursday and securing it to some private land and coming back early Sat for a look and hopefully a shot. Or is baiting something you want do the day before and then go out in the AM. I've been told yotes are seen and heard in the area, I just would like more of an advantage.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

TheRo0sTer said:


> So how do you secure the bait so the yotes don't run off with it? I'm thinking of picking up some road kill Thursday and securing it to some private land and coming back early Sat for a look and hopefully a shot. Or is baiting something you want do the day before and then go out in the AM. I've been told yotes are seen and heard in the area, I just would like more of an advantage.


We stake a piece of hog panel fencing down over the top of the carcass. They work for hours trying to pull their meal out of the 6x6 squares.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You can also throw out pieces of old freezer burned meat all over an area you plan to hunt. If you spread it out enough they'll come back a few times to check to make sure they got it all. Or freeze a bunch of meat in a 5 gallon bucket. We call them baitsicles. The weather has to cooperate though which it hasn't done here at all. Good luck !


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Story Time from Lycoming County Pa. My buddy calls me up with this story last October (He's sober and honest). He shoots a doe during archery season and began tracking soon due to fading light and good hit. 40 some yards on track, a doe coming from the other direction almost runs him over and crashes into a brush pile, but dosen't exit. He realizes it's the doe he just shot and assumes it ran back to him from a bear. He pulls the doe from the brush and has to win a whoofing match with the bear that shows up. He got the doe loaded on the truck while yelling at the bear. He guts the deer about 400 yards from site of kill and about 75 yards below his house. Coyotes start to howl. As he's skinning, he asks his wife to shine the light at the gut pile. 4 eyes from two yotes appear. He goes into his house to retrieve his .22 Mag and shoots one yote. It runs off, not to be recovered. The yotes stayed in area of pile, but bolted when they tried to spotlight them other times that night. He regretted using the .22 Mag and not his 7mm. I know it's not quite like the movie "Grey", but pretty close to it for PA.
At his place, I'm convinced you would do well from his porch with a venison/roadkill bait 150 yards out into his field using a good spotlight and a centerfire. He says he can't let any deer lay overnight due to bear and coyotes.

RS, NattyB


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Go to those guys know what they are doing for baiting that's how and where I got started on baiting . I have been finding some good things here to let's keep this going !!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Shooting any animals over set bait is illegal in a lot of states and provinces, So check the reg's first-- lighter on the pocket book. Luring animals in to set bait -- I wouldn't really call that Hunting!!!


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here in Michigan its legal !!!!!!! Thank god .what I have been doing is going to a local butcher shop with three pales they fill them for me free I put them out I just dump them out , I have got some ( LDC ) Long Distance Coyote lure so that it gives the coyote a false sence that another coyote has been their . Then in the winteri will switch it up and go with a lure that is good from Christmas to march the breeding season pluse I will be getting my new e caller tomarrow it will be at the house by the time I get home so I all so do some calling to . I called my first coyote this winter .I have heard of guy using animal carkis tied down !! So what other baiting have people on here are doing ?????????? Let's hear it


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

ha ha just be sure you get there quick enough after you bait out . i remember one time on the farm i had killed about a 200lb wild boar hog that i didn't keep and just dumped him on the back side of the farm and was gonna shoot some off of it the next couple nights . in a day and a half i could not even find a bloody spot nor nairy a hair where i dropped it lol . looked all over for signs of it . so i had to resort to callin and got no response . i guess they was still full up from all that pork lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use bait to get them on camera or when they're pressured here. The deer hunters get them freaked and then the hound hunters start right after deer season. They're real edgy at that point. Some may say it's not real hunting but to each his own and that's how I roll.....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Havent personally baited yotes, but have hunted at night over bait from a friends baiting. My query is yotes will come into bait most anytime I'm sure, but what are their preferred times for visiting a carcass or bait? And do you try to bait close to cover or use the bait further out to draw them in the open--and why?


My experience has shown me that yotes usually visit my baitpile whenever I'm not watching it...LOL Seriously tho, I've found no pattern in the visits....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I haven't either Scott. It's usually a late season tactic we have used. Especially when the pressure was so bad. Between the crows,raccoons,fox and yotes I'm not sure who get's the best part. LOL


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

ha ha lol don't be hatein the baitin unless you are trying to raise livestock and loosing money do to the population of yotes . there is a big differance in yote huntin and yote killin . i love to hunt yotes but when they start raiding the livestock i go into yote killin mode by any meens neccesary and baitin is the fastes way to thin em down . get em thinned out and then go back to huntin .


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Northeast Texas that would be some goooood hunting their I bet. That could be a real fun I have an uncle that wonts to go to south Dakota but ya texas would be fun to depending on time of year !!







))


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

hassell said:


> Shooting any animals over set bait is illegal in a lot of states and provinces, So check the reg's first-- lighter on the pocket book. Luring animals in to set bait -- I wouldn't really call that Hunting!!!


This is the Baiting section of the blog.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

When it comes to feeding with corn, for deer and hogs, I prefer to think of myself as a wildlife game manager. There are many animals that benefit from the corn I put out. Besides the game animals of deer and hogs, there are rabbits, crows, dove, quail, raccoons, and other birds that frequent my feeder area. In all the years of hunting, I have never shot a buck under the feeder. I have shot one doe under a feeder and two hogs. Normally, for hog hunting, I don't rely on corn from a feeder. I hunt hogs at night, so I am trying to get a shot under 100 yards. I put out what I call rattle tubes, which is simply a black corrugated drainage pipe with 1/2' holes that I tether to a tree or post with 12 gauge wire and fill with corn. Hogs push the pipe to get corn to fall out of the 1/2' holes. It's an effective attractant for the hogs, and it also serves as an alarm for me, because I can hear the corn rattling in the rattle tube. But, I don't always use rattle tubes. Sometimes I just spread some corn in my shooting lanes. I think of myself a game manager, because so many animals benefit from the corn I put out. I'm not sitting there hunting every minute of the day, so a lot of wildlife is coming, going and eating the corn I put out. I have even seen evidence of bobcats hunting over my feeders and getting a quick, easy meal.


----------



## 25odd6sav (Dec 7, 2012)

Not that I've tried but a veteran hunter once told me "if you want to attract coyote's crack a dozen eggs where you can get a good shot and wait"


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I plan to hunt over bait come the next full moon. I plan on using a rabbit because I know that's their favorite food. If I can't get a rabbit. I will try the egg idea.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i had a DNR officer tell me to use coyote carcass as bait for the next time out

gotta shoot one before i can try that though

i think i will try the egg idea and maybe make a baitcicle from fish guts


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

Bait and challenge holws will get them every time.


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

Baiting coyote or fox is actually a very cool way to hunt. I went down to the local meat cutter and bought a fifty five gallon drum of scraps and guts for ten bucks. You could make one big pile or multiple piles. A good tactic is a bait cicle. Take some guts, meat scraps, even table scraps and dog food fill a five gallon bucket half or just over half full with these items then fill it the rest of the way full with water. The bloodier the water the better if possible. Put it outside let it freeze solid. Before you take it to where you want to bait put warm water in a seperate bucket then put the bait bucket in the warm water buckett. The warm water will melt the bait cicle enough to seperate it from the bucket so it can slip out and wala a bait cicle. Coyotes will not be able to grab a scrap and take off they will have to pick at the ice to get a scrap. Hope this was helpful to someone. Works for me.....


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

If you are around frozen water in the winter, bore a hole like ice fishing, stick a leg of road kill through the hole and let it freeze shut. Works especially well if you have a duck blind close enough to use.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i love baitting


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2013)

My problem with coyotes in field (within city limits) may be coming to an end hopefully. All hunters are now allowed and when 2nd newspaper story appeared and said the field was open, that night heard 2 guys in different areas using a turkey call, another with mouse and I called a little with my distressed rabbit call. Heard and saw coyotes but was worried about shooting at eyes with so many hunters out in a small area. Even deputies were spotlighting fields while driving. 
So next morning, I thawed out a rib eye steak and put in on our property on broken fence pole (no fence now). Hooked up a wireless microphone outside and listened inside with ear buds. Meat was still there at least until 3pm the next day. Had to watch grandkids until 8pm and the ribeye was gone. Had to take out dog who was afraid to go in backyard but saw 3 sets of coyote eyes and one was coming in fast, so got to take a shot with my favorite pistol (S &W .38 w/magnum). Of course I missed and no more seen for night. But I have a couple more of the bargain priced Omaha steaks and will try again.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Greg said:


> But I have a couple more of the bargain priced Omaha steaks and will try again.


Wow---Omaha steaks??? I'd be saving those for the family & running down to the local Save-A-Lot & get the yote some cheap stuff.. LOL :glutton:


----------



## Greg (Jan 17, 2013)

I was in Iowa City and in a mall parking lot was a semi full of steaks. Ribeyes were $25 for 20. Get what you pay for. I have only had two steak sandwiches that were good. Rest have been tough and hard to eat. Had 3 left and used one. Like the egg & left overs from store idea.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

On a November hog hunt to south Texas, the friend that owned the ranch suggested we leave the first big hog I shot on the ground for coyote bait. The hog was a 250 # boar with an inch of caked mud on him. Jack indicated the coyotes would work on him in about 24- 36 hours. Sure enough, my shooting house was 160 yards from the carcass; I shot 8 coyotes in three days from the elevated perch. I hit the stand about 30 minutes before day light and had coyotes on the bait when first light glimmered. They came to it until about 8:30 - 9:00 each morning when the buzzards started hitting the ground. I was suprised that the yotes left when the buzzards arrived. I left the stand in the evenings by last light and with no artificial light, saw no late coyotes. the buzzards would feed off and on all day until around 4 - 4:30 then vacate the site as well. A friend left a 50 # pig out one afternoon; he was gone completely the next morning! Probably dragged into the mesquite & thorn by one or more yotes that night. The coyotes worked the big pig for four days before deciding to go nocturnal on him. I wore rubber boots and removed the coyotes after each kill taking them back near the shooting house and trying to keep the bait area clean. It was my first experience with coyotes over bait but seemed to work well.


----------



## Coker (Feb 18, 2013)

Think im going try a few of these ideas this week. I've got some old deer meat that should have been thrown out years ago. Thanks guys


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My friends FFA goat died after we blew up some fireworks near by. Drug the body to a field and the next morning it was gone. 

Sent from outer space


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2012)

I had a buddy that got a Deer Carcass and put it out on his back 40. I put a Trail Camera on it and we had Crows, Hawks, Fox, Coyote, Skunk and a Mink on the TC. Well one night it disappears and it ended up out in the middle of a frozen pond about 50 yds from where it was, no pics on the TC as to who hauled it away. So we bring it back to the shoreline and tied it up so they couldn't take off with it again. I put a 2nd TC on it and all the same gang showed up at the Dinner Table till it was gone. The only ones to show up during the day were the Crows & the Hawks.


----------



## Ahhooooo44 (Feb 15, 2013)

Me personally I make baitsicles.... I use five gallon buckets that I fill with whatever I have from butcher scraps, deer scraps, bacon fat, any type of blood mix with water and freeze it... The coyotes will just sit there and gnaw on it.... Usually I put at least three out at a time at first and then begin cutting back to get them to come in earlier and earlier... Gravy train dog food works really good if you throw it over snow, they will stay around and just dig for each piece..


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahhooooo44 said:


> Me personally I make baitsicles.... I use five gallon buckets that I fill with whatever I have from butcher scraps, deer scraps, bacon fat, any type of blood mix with water and freeze it... The coyotes will just sit there and gnaw on it.... Usually I put at least three out at a time at first and then begin cutting back to get them to come in earlier and earlier... Gravy train dog food works really good if you throw it over snow, they will stay around and just dig for each piece..


How long u leave them out b4 u hunt them? Nite or day hunting? Does it matter?


----------



## Addicted (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been using cow carcasses and have had killed quite a few this year. When I rebait, I let it sit for a week before I hunt it. I also get all the bones from my deer processor and have had good luck with those too.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

For baiting around here (Illinois), dead deer or calves are great for bait. Hogs also work, although it seems to take a couple of weeks before the coyotes start to work them over. It doesn't take long for them to strip an animal if the temperatures aren't below freezing and keeping the animal frozen.

If you don't secure the bait they will be torn apart and dragged off in no time. What I do is drive a T-post into the ground and fasten the middle of a chain to it. This way you have both ends of the chain available to use. I then wrap each end of the chain around the necks of deer or calves and secure them with wire. In the case of hogs, because the shape of their neck will allow the chain to just slip over the head, I take a drill bit and drill a hole through the top of the snout (just above the nose) so that a piece of wire can pass through it and then attach it to the chain.

The time of day/night that they come to a bait pile seems to vary not only year-to-year, but also due to weather conditions, availability of food, etc... For instance, this year the bait pile that we have behind our house has been bringing coyotes in almost exclusively between 2am and 5am (5:10 this morning was the most recent one). Last year and the year before it was not unusual to have them hitting the pile between 8pm and midnight as well. It just really is somewhat unpredictable.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Aaaaaand, just as I open my mouth they make a liar out of me. This morning one trotted up to the bait pile at 5:30 (technically 6:30 after the Daylight Saving Time change) just as it was light enough to shoot. This has not been typical for this year, however.


----------



## jthunder (Apr 1, 2013)

*coyote baiting is of your own preference anything that gets the job done I have 3-4 sets I hunt from and I use hog wire the kind you put around tomato plants and I most of the time I wire the bait together I take all the road kill I find and stock them until I shoot my first yote then it becomes bait I use driveway signal the kind you use to tell if someone gets in the driveway put it close to the bait with the receiver back at the blind it will tell you when an animal breakes the beam do this on a moonlight nite and you can use a 50mm scope without using a lite most of the time also yotes love partly rotten apples but you have to watch out for deer they like apples too anytime you handle bait try to keep as much of the human smell off as possible If you bait any trap in the snow take a small limb and dust out all the tracks at least 10-15 ft away from the bait *


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had no luck with coyotes eating their own dead. I've shot them while hunting and left them lie, and come back weeks later and they're just lying there, frozen, untouched. It may be influenced by regional differences, possibly, as well as scarcity of other food.


----------



## jthunder (Apr 1, 2013)

I hunt for sport and profit and when I skin out a yote I cut the hind legs off the animal and take them to my bait station tie the legs together with wire so they can't pull it out of the bait station also if you wash your clothing in washing powder that has brightners in it and you hunt in the sunlight you will look like you glow in the dark to a wild animal here in Illinois now would be a good time to use a fawn bleat for your calling start out low and gradually increase it but not too high remember that you are a fawn not a coyote !


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

My most successful approach to baiting is to get a cull turkey from the local turkey barns with a broken leg or wing, tie that sucker down with 20' of para cord, get 100yds of standoff, and flick on the night vision.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be illegal here. Sheriff Joe would have your butt for animal cruelty and game and Fish would issue you a nice ticket.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Same here in Mn ,big no no


----------



## infantryman (Jun 4, 2013)

youngdon said:


> That would be illegal here. Sheriff Joe would have your butt for animal cruelty and game and Fish would issue you a nice ticket.


You mean they wont let you take a pet turkey for a walk? Or stake him out to get some fresh food and air? Sheeesh, sounds like they are promoting animal cruelty! Im just messin. Most of the time all you have to do is sit where you can see the turkey barns and you will see a couple different predators.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Here in Minnesota you can't even use a dead domestic animals for bait


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Did an experiment with red fox twice on a non-huntable corner of one of my properties last winter. Had to dispose of two road kills at separate times during one month (Nevermind details, but you can drag a deer behind a vehicle for miles late at night and it will actually still be there when you stop). Anyway, dropped the deer off and each one was 100% gone in 3 days from Red Fox. We cannot hunt fox over bait in PA...so keep in mind there was no hunting or shooting over these. I could spotlight the reds feeding not 20 yards off the road and they wouldn't move off.


----------



## odomrusty (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought about hanging some cans of cheap tuna or chicken on tree limbs and pouring out some dog food under it. I have had times when coyotes would come and eat the outside dogs food.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Fox will do the same thing (sneak up on decks and eat cat food) however, road-kill is cheaper and I think works better. The deer I moved were a traffic hazard (So in the interest of public safety). Anyway, did make a bunch (bout 5) baitsicles this year. Hope to take 4 upstate, used one to get a population count on a short fox trapping line. Fox cleaned the bait in about 3 nights. Returned with leg-holds and cleaned them up (2 Reds) with Victor #2's.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Talked to my friend in Bradford County yesterday. He told me the coyotes have been hammering the baits we put out. Took about two-3 weeks for them to work them, which seems consistent with what others have posted. I find the SE, PA fox, find and hit it quicker than upstate coyotes. Told my buddy, next year we will definitely get the bait established before I come up to hunt or snare it. While this seems like a no-brainer, it's very difficult for me to run a bait which is 4 hours North. Now that my buddy is on-board, we will hope to get one established next year and we'll try to get our hunt/trap timing right.


----------

